# Wie geht Feuerlachs?



## FisherMan66 (19. September 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie man "Feuerlachs" zubereitet?

Einen Hinweis habe ich hier gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106626

So richtig weiter hilft mr das aber auch nicht. Die Boardsuche und auch die Suche über Google, sowie das tagelange durchforsten alter, skandinavischer Rezepsammlungen brachte keinen Durchbruch.

Meine konkreten Fragen hierzu sind:

Wie muß ich die Filets vorbereiten? (beizen, würzen, etc)

Wie lang ist die Garzeit? (nach Gefühl?)

Sollte man ins Feuer aromatisierende Zusätze, wie z.B. Wachholder geben?

Wie in etwa sollten die Gartemperaturen sein? (Nähe zum Feuer)

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Rat. Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.

Gruß
Rüdi


----------

